# After advice please



## 2wait (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi girls!
really now i don't know what to do!!
me 43just my partner 39
3/4 miscarriages after natural pregnancies. No babies 
ttc after last MC for 15months
everything seems fine with me except my age!!

One doctor told me to try IVF or IVF+PGD, but I am just sending e-mails to some clinics and they answer is an egg donor!! reason... my age!

I was really going to take that way thinking that the doctor that told me to try with my own eggs was just thinking about business  but... now i start to have my doubts after reading your posts!

Decisions! any suggestion?
any special trick? vitamines? nutrition? 

What can I do!!
many thanks 
and good luck to all!
Ogeb


----------



## 2wait (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Reb!
first at all congratulations!

yes think that finally my decision will be based on time and money!

I have already been tested for plenty of things and nothing wrong!!

I contacted some clinics during this week in CZ and Estonia, and I just got they answers which  are really clear " chances less than 5% less than 10% even with PGD"

I really would like to give a one more try with my eggs but... PGD and medications are really expensive and we don`t have the money to try once and again 

The clinics that you mention are in UK isn`t it ? I am currently in Dublin

Because I am Spanish was trying to contact clinics there but... not answers and can`t find out prices! but think that they are probably more expensive that in CZ or Estonia (there egg donor treatment is around 4500 euros)

Then think my decisions is made!

  

I am so happy for you, just one month and you will have your lovely baby!

hope to be posting the same in some months!

GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE!
Ogeb


----------



## reb363 (Mar 1, 2009)

I'll keep everything crosssed you are too - wishing you all the luck in the world.
Reb xx


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

i just wanted to add to 2 pennys worth! I am 43 on saturday. I was 41 when i had my last go at icsi. I got 34 eggs. 18 were mature grade one. I ended up with 1 beautiful little boy. He is 1 on the 17th April.

My advise is, have all the tests. Make sure you are ok. And try with your own eggs. You might be a chicken like me and get loads or you might not! I think the only way to know is to do it. If it fails then go donw the donor route, which doesn't rely on time!

Good luck.
Angela x


----------



## Attie (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Ogeb

Just wanted to add my thoughts too. If you're using your own eggs there are quite a few things you can do to improve the number and quality. I've always told my clinics about extra hormones and supplements I've taken to improve egg quality and they haven't objected. On the other hand none of the clinics ever made any suggestions - I had to take the initiative to find out about them myself from FertilityFriends and Google!

Here's a link to the board about DHEA and other hormones and supplements: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0

There's also a board about poor responders, which includes most of us over 40: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=535.0

Good luck, whatever you decide!

Attie xx


----------

